# Help on fixing an image



## Seraph (Jul 23, 2010)

So I really don't have much experience fixing images but need some help/advice for fixing one.  The image in question is a scan of a painting I bought which I want to use for my custom arcade stick.  The problem is the painting had metallic gold accents, and when scanned, resulted in numerous pixels of various colors due to the light reflected from the accents.  How would I go about fixing this in Photoshop or whatever?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2010)

I only have GIMP here but I managed to get something working, I was way too lazy to do section by section on high zoom so I ran the "despeckle" filter (filters pulldown menu, enhance submenu, despeckle) over the whole image:

A minor problem is your image is fairly noisy (seemingly not from gold flecks either) and it sees much of it as noise which can blur/reduce effective resolution quite a bit if you are too heavy handed on the denoise.

Still as a start:



alt download
http://www.4shared.com/photo/XhzRrUqF/Seraphprintfix.html

Not flawless but a start, you will probably have to select sections and attack them from now on if you use this one.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help FAST, wasn't expecting such a _fast_ reply.  At the size I'll be printing at I guess it's only problem in certain areas.  I'll try using the despeckle/denoise on those areas.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 23, 2010)

Fast's image run through a heavy denoiser:





You're still better off doing as he suggested though, and doing it for hand selected regions.

Another attempt from the original image:


----------



## Seraph (Jul 23, 2010)

I think I understand where GIMP sees a lot of the image as noise.  Your attempt looks nice tk_saturn.  But the only portions of the picture that seem to bother me are the areas that are heavy in the bright yellow, green, and orange/red pixels.(maybe some blue too).  So yeah, I'll just try to target those areas while trying to keep the rest of the areas the same.


----------

